# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Το 3ο μου μέλος (καρδερινοκαναρο) -Βοηθεια

## Geo.pol

Καλησπέρα..θα ήθελα λίγο τα "φώτα" σας πήρα ένα καρδερινοκαναρο 2μηνων... πόσες ώρες την ημέρα είναι το ιδανικό να του βάζω να φωνές (καρδερίνα)???? και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα έχει ολοκληρωσει από φωνές ώστε να σταματήσω πχ στο 5μηνο ???
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MacGyver

Ιδανικές ώρες είναι το πρωί και το σούρουπο. Δεν υπάρχει 'κανόνας' που να τηρείται με ευλάβεια όμως

----------


## Geo.pol

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει ακόμα και 1ετους μπορεί να διαμορφώσεις την φωνή του κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό βέβαια το γνωρίζει κάποιος αυτό?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ναι Γιώργο την περίοδο της πτεροροιας ακόμα και χρονιαρικο "παίρνει" φωνές το πουλί.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Geo.pol

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία Μανώλη ...το συγκεκριμένο διάστημα το εχω συνέχεια μεσα με ένα κινητό η ταμπλετ από φωνές καρδερινα-αηδονιου θα δείξει ο χρόνος.... :bye:

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! Τα καρδερινοκαναρα και οι καρδερίνες κανονικά για να πάρουν της φωνές που πρέπει θέλουν μπαούλο. Μπορεί σε κάποιους να μην αρέσει και το καταλαβαίνω αλλά ο σωστός τρόπος είναι αυτός. Θα πρέπει να μπουν με την σειρά που πρέπει οι φωνές με την ίδια ένταση και να είναι φωνές που μπορεί να της πει η καρδερίνα. Τώρα αν θες εσύ βάλτου και στην τελική ότι αρπάξει για να κάνεις και το κέφι σου! απλα να ξέρεις ότι οι μουλοι όσο εύκολα σε σχέση με την καρδερίνα περνούν φωνές τόσο εύκολα της χάνουν.και 1 και 2 χρόνια να περάσουν ο μουλος θα της χάσει της φωνές του και ειδικά αν έχεις κανάρια στον χώρο σου ξέχασε το η και να εξαφανίσεις τα σπουργίτια της γειτονιάς  ::  :: !για να κρατήσει κάπως κάποιες φωνές θα πρέπει κάθε πτεροροια να το χτυπάς με της ίδιες φωνές και την ίδια σειρά. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να δασκαλευτει ένα πουλί και πάλι ελάχιστα θα βγουν όπως πρέπει.αυτα εν ολίγοις...

----------


## Geo.pol

> Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! Τα καρδερινοκαναρα και οι καρδερίνες κανονικά για να πάρουν της φωνές που πρέπει θέλουν μπαούλο. Μπορεί σε κάποιους να μην αρέσει και το καταλαβαίνω αλλά ο σωστός τρόπος είναι αυτός. Θα πρέπει να μπουν με την σειρά που πρέπει οι φωνές με την ίδια ένταση και να είναι φωνές που μπορεί να της πει η καρδερίνα. Τώρα αν θες εσύ βάλτου και στην τελική ότι αρπάξει για να κάνεις και το κέφι σου! απλα να ξέρεις ότι οι μουλοι όσο εύκολα σε σχέση με την καρδερίνα περνούν φωνές τόσο εύκολα της χάνουν.και 1 και 2 χρόνια να περάσουν ο μουλος θα της χάσει της φωνές του και ειδικά αν έχεις κανάρια στον χώρο σου ξέχασε το η και να εξαφανίσεις τα σπουργίτια της γειτονιάς !για να κρατήσει κάπως κάποιες φωνές θα πρέπει κάθε πτεροροια να το χτυπάς με της ίδιες φωνές και την ίδια σειρά. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να δασκαλευτει ένα πουλί και πάλι ελάχιστα θα βγουν όπως πρέπει.αυτα εν ολίγοις...


Καταλαβα δυστυχώς έχω και καναρίνι στο χώρο μου ..αλλά προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να το έχω μακρυά και με κλειστές πόρτες .. όντως είναι δύσκολο μάλλον θα γίνει πολυφωνικος στο τέλος

----------


## kostas karderines

Γιώργο επειδή είναι μεγάλη ιστορία το δάσκαλεμα, βάλτου και ότι αρπάξει έτσι!βρες ένα ρεπερτόριο και μην του το αλλάζεις, να είναι το ίδιο συνέχεια, και μόνος του. μουλος είναι παίρνει πολύ πιο εύκολα από ότι η καρδερίνα!

----------


## Geo.pol

Κατάλαβα θα του βάλω κάτι μόνιμο και ανάμικτο ....Αν ένα καρδερινοκαναρο δεν πάρει καθόλου φωνές ..και στον χώρο δεν υπάρχουν άλλα πτηνά ...ποια θα ήταν η γνώμη σου ..??Πως θα κελαηδαει πιστεύεις?

----------


## kostas karderines

Γιώργο αν εννοείς να μην του βάλεις να ακούει τίποτα ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα? Θα σου το πω λίγο ωμά...χαλια!πιο πολύ καναρι θα κάνει!εσύ μπορεί να το ακούς και να σου αρέσει γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με φωνές αλλά στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι ένα πουλί που θα είναι φωνητικά... τίποτα!η γνώμη μου είναι απλά όπως σου έγραψα και στο πρώτο ποστ ότι να του βάλεις και ότι βγει μην σκας ::

----------


## KostasAlep

Η εκπαίδευση του καρδερινοκάναρου είνια δύσκολη. Από την εμπειρία μου θα συμφωνήσω με τον kostas karderines, εξαφάνισε καναρίνια (ακόμα κι αν είναι σε μακρυνό μπαλκόνι) και σπουργίτια (βρες ένα τρόπο να τα διώχνεις). Θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή κάθε πρωί και σούρουπο να του βάζεις συγκεκριμένο ρεπερτόριο και να το αλλάζεις ανά τρίμηνο (1ο τρίμηνο Χ συλλογή φωνών, 2ο τρίμηνο Υ συλλογή φωνών, 3ο τρίμηνο Χ συλλογή κοκ). Το ιδανικό είναι να έχεις κι έναν "δάσκαλο", να τον βλέπει ο μικρός, κι ας μην έχει τρομέρες φωνές. Επίσης το ηχείο μην το βάζεις τέρμα γιατί στρεσσάρεται ο μαθητευόμενος. Καλή τύχη και μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------

